# First Tandem Ride



## jdeane4 (May 5, 2008)

Tomorrow is my wife's birthday and we've been talking about getting a tandem for quite some time. So I decided to finally get one. One of my co-workers at the bike shop had an old Schwinn Twinn he's had for a while and sold it to me. It was an early birthday present but my wife was excited no less! So last night I got it cleaned up and tuned (as best as I can at the moment. Needs new cables!!). Today we decided to head out around town and get some practice riding the new bike. We thought it was going to be more difficult than it actually was. To our surprise, it was pretty easy to ride and after about an hour, we got the coordination down with each other. We rode the streets downtown and headed out to the edge of town to the Ocmulgee National Monument. In the park, we rode the bike path and then rode down the park road to the huge indian mounds. After riding in the park, we headed back to town where we made a stop for some treats! My wife had seen MB1's threads here and decided to form a similar tradition of stopping for some sweet eats!! What a great idea!! This was one of the best rides I have ever been on! To top it off, I got to share it with the best person in my life! So to you married couples out there, get on a tandem and ride!

Outside the Georgia Sports Hall of Fame









Bike Path in the Ocmulgee Park









Indian Mounds









Park Road


















In front of the Otis Redding statue









Downtown Macon with the budding Cherry Blossoms









The new tandem by the 2nd Street Fountain









Out front of our dessert stop









Post Ride Peach Cobbler!!









Hope your weekend was awesome!!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice looking ride although seemingly a bit grey, windy and cool. Food is always a good idea. :thumbsup: 

We got in 75 warm and windy miles on our tandem today but all we ate was a shared 99cent bag of Fritos. Peach cobbler looks a whole lot better.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cool... mixte stoker!


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

My to do list includes getting the tandem ready. My wife signed us up for the Santa Fe century in May and the weather is getting better so it's time to get it out.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Very cool. Someday my wife and I will have to give a tandem a try.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------

